# Intake and Exhaust availability?



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey everyone I'm looking for a intake and possibly some kind of exhaust modification. I'm looking to get a little more life out of the motor. I would love to here the vr6 motor!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

bigjoebh said:


> Hey everyone I'm looking for a intake and possibly some kind of exhaust modification. I'm looking to get a little more life out of the motor. I would love to here the vr6 motor!



Keep an eye on https://alpenoffroad.com/

They've got some stuff in the pipeline.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Take it to an exhaust shop to get the rear resonator removed and put a straight pipe in its place. That's the cheapest option.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

I wonder if Borla has any plans to develop an exhaust. That or Milltek would be a top choice for me.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ryan E. said:


> I wonder if Borla has any plans to develop an exhaust. That or Milltek would be a top choice for me.


it will only be a catback, really after the part where the 2 pipes join into 1 pipe. Having the dual mufflers will make things expensive, unless they go their usual route is stick to loud using a single muffler.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> it will only be a catback, really after the part where the 2 pipes join into 1 pipe. Having the dual mufflers will make things expensive, unless they go their usual route is stick to loud using a single muffler.


Would prefer a rear box style with turn down exhaust tips similar to the OEM, here's a Milltek MKIV R32 example:


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you for the feed back!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ryan E. said:


> Would prefer a rear box style with turn down exhaust tips similar to the OEM, here's a Milltek MKIV R32 example:


Milltek won't have an Atlas to develop on since it's not sold in Europe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

I have agree, we need some kind of exhaust mod. The VR6 is such a sweet sounding engine. Are there any Passat V6 exhaust systems that may fit, even with some "tweakes"?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> Milltek won't have an Atlas to develop on since it's not sold in Europe.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Gray market 


https://www.autoscout24.de/ergebnis...pe=kw&atype=C&ustate=N,U&sort=standard&desc=0


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Somebody over on one of the FB Atlas pages mentioned that Techtonics Tuning is supposedly working on an exhaust.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice, they make good products!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Zerek said:


> Are there any Passat V6 exhaust systems that may fit, even with some "tweakes"?


It took Borla a while to create one for the Passat V6 and when they did last year, it only fit the 2016-2018's (2012-2015 had a different rear valance)

Anyways...it'd take some work to fit on the Atlas IMO. And I would venture to guess that the exhaust routing is completely different on the Atlas, since it's MQB and the NMS Passat isn't. And Atlas has 4motion & the Passat couldn't have it

If you wanna look at pics for comparison, then look under your Atlas & compare:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...aust-for-the-V6!!-(1-8T-s-too-with-some-work)


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

I would most likely never install an exhaust that wasn’t meant for the Atlas, but thanks for sharing! Your video shows how beefy the 3.6 sounds, something you don’t get these days with smaller displacement turbo motors. 

I do have a contact at Borla so I’ll ask if they have anything in the pipeline.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Ryan E. said:


> I would most likely never install an exhaust that wasn’t meant for the Atlas, but thanks for sharing! Your video shows how beefy the 3.6 sounds, something you don’t get these days with smaller displacement turbo motors.
> 
> I do have a contact at Borla so I’ll ask if they have anything in the pipeline.


Goodness the VR6 sounds so evil. I am waiting for an official system, probably my first and only atlas upgrade I will do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

*Exhaust Modification?*

Anyone already modify—or considered modifying—the fake exhaust tips? Could you cut out the black plastic inside the fake silver exhaust tips and then alter the actual exhaust tips to feed into the fake openings? In the end, it would look something like a Dodge Charger, with round tips feeding into the fake tips in the bumper: 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, how have you confirmed these tips would stand up to the exhaust temperatures and the acid in the exhaust? If you do this will you then whine about the carbon buildup like the GTI and R folks do?


----------



## Adamrives (Nov 7, 2014)

I would like to but have not got there yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

This looks interesting.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

This looks promising. I like the sealed box with the intake scoop to fit up to the under hood factory intake opening. I also like that it comes with a dry synthetic filter media. I have something similar on my truck and it is easy to clean with no oiling. Their website shows that they also offer it in the oiled filter version. 

The picture shows the mounting pad for a MAF sensor but no holes. They also say "Performance data coming soon".
This must be the prototype since they are taking pre-orders only and need to test it first. It would be nice to see one installed. Dyno charts on some of their models tested on other vehicles show more than a 20 Hp gain.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pnvwfun said:


> The picture shows the mounting pad for a MAF sensor but no holes.


I would assume they're reusing the OEM MAF sensor in that location instead, so it's just a dummy on the diagram, like they've always done on prior 3.2/3.6 V6 engine intakes

The OEM intake on the V6's has always been decent btw, but the aftermarket ones let it "sing" that sweet VR noise


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

If you are looking for a noise maker, the intake will work great. Other than that, don't expect anything in terms of power etc...there is just no reason to gain anything from a vehicle that is not limited by the intake. Claims of 20hp etc. are just laughable....you may get 1 and you may increase you mpg by some miniscule amount that isn't measurable. If you want, do what I did and drop in a K&N filter...will never have to buy another filter again and it does increase the sound a little. And no, you won't get oil on your MAF...complete urban legend. Just cleaned the one in my Focus for the second time in 100K...no issues in 5 years and I'm quite sure my motor will far outlast the rest of the car if you are worried about the 3% lower filtering efficiency vs. OEM.


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

*Exhaust question*

I've seen a few videos on YouTube Atlas with exhaust mods. For those who did mods or who have years of experience with VW in general (my 1st VW)......Are the center muffler/resonator chambered or straight through? It appears that VW has the factory exhaust system mandrel bent and is well designed. I'm looking to improve exhaust flow for improvements in power without increasing noise too much (near stock db).

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

STI-GR-Wagon-Dad said:


> I've seen a few videos on YouTube Atlas with exhaust mods. For those who did mods or who have years of experience with VW in general (my 1st VW)......Are the center muffler/resonator chambered or straight through? It appears that VW has the factory exhaust system mandrel bent and is well designed. I'm looking to improve exhaust flow for improvements in power without increasing noise too much (near stock db).....


You will not improve power or torque by modifying the exhaust system.


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

*Exhaust options*

Hi, just picked up a SE Rline last week. Knowing what the vr6 engine sounds like on a R32 i want to replicate that exhaust note with my atlas. What is the best combo to yield that sound?

It is ok if it is loud at wot, but cant have drone when crusing at 60 to 75.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Only thing I have seen is the Wookiee pipe. Google atlas Wookiee pipe it will pop up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

I googled and listened to all of 5 exhaust videos on youtube. Not much info yet. The wookie resenator delete i a start. I want to hear a muffler delete with stock resonator in place.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

Do not do the wookie pipe!
Remove the huge rear suitcase first!!

I've got an intake and wookie pipe. Sounds alright but someone needs to remove the big box first.
Youll still have resonators and mid muffler.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

No worries about emission test?



Sugar Bear said:


> Do not do the wookie pipe!
> Remove the huge rear suitcase first!!
> 
> I've got an intake and wookie pipe. Sounds alright but someone needs to remove the big box first.
> Youll still have resonators and mid muffler.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

no.
you arent removing anything pre sensor.
the exhaust goes like this:
dual 2.5" resonators >> Y PIPE>> straight through mid muffler (these are what gets removed and whats called wookie pipe) >> huge ass 3ft long suitcase muffler that has turn down tips (this is what someone should remove first and see how it sounds)


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Sugar Bear said:


> no.
> you arent removing anything pre sensor.
> the exhaust goes like this:
> dual 2.5" resonators >> Y PIPE>> straight through mid muffler (these are what gets removed and whats called wookie pipe) >> huge ass 3ft long suitcase muffler that has turn down tips (this is what someone should remove first and see how it sounds)


I agree you're going to get the best results by removing the suitcase...and save some weight. I'm going to reach out to my friend at Magnaflow to see if they'll do a system for the Atlas...they used my 2014 Allroad to mock up a system and I got to keep the exhaust


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

Sugar Bear said:


> Do not do the wookie pipe!
> Remove the huge rear suitcase first!!
> 
> I've got an intake and wookie pipe. Sounds alright but someone needs to remove the big box first.
> Youll still have resonators and mid muffler.


Can you share the video of your exhaust sound?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

Studying the exhuast setup and listening to the sound clips...i was thinking the same thing. Remove the last suitcase muffler. This should sound a little more aggressive then just the wookie mod.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi guys! First post here. So I did the resonator delete, it sounded nice mostly in 1st,2nd and 3rd gear. You could hear it alive. I thought it still wasn’t good enough and I did a muffler delete yesterday. Now it has a lot of drone noise when cruising between 1800 and 3500 rpm. So I’m adding a muffler where the resonator was and I’m thinking it will be perfect. It’s a shame because at idle and after 3500 rpm it sounds incredible, a nice deep growl, not a wacky sound. Figuring out how to post videos and you will be able to hear all 3 versions. 
Regards from Montreal!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

So you removed the resonator, then the suitcase, now adding the resonator(or a different one in its place) back?


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Adding a new one from Magnaflow or Vibrant, I’ll see both on Thursday and decide. My mechanic says the the Magnaflow is more civilized than the Vibrant so I think that will work for me.


----------



## Laccos (Aug 10, 2019)

Magnaflow for mufflers and vibrant for resonators. Your exhaust shop knows what its talking about recommending the two brands. Vibrant is too loud in the muffler department and they dont have the same note that the Magnaflows do. If you want grunty go magnaflow. That stated, your car is going to be loud anytime you go over 3k lol. 

Id try doing a single magnaflow in the axel back and then a vibrant ultra quiet in the mid pipe. 

My GLI is full 3 inch turbo back into a vibrant bottle res and then 2.5in after the y pipe into twin magnaflow mufflers. Can confirm, its a sick combo and my 2.0T sounds more like a 3.0T if you substituted the supercharger whine for a turbo scream.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

So Vibrant for the resonator you think its better than the magnaflow but do you think it might remain too loud? Right now I’m straight after the cats with my dual exits. I will leave the muffler deleted for sure and just add a resonator.


----------



## Laccos (Aug 10, 2019)

Just the res on its own is going to be very loud still but it will completely eliminate the horrid high frequency notes im sure you get under acceleration currently. Id do the vibrant ultra quiet resonator in the mid pipe first and see how you like it. Then if you wanted to dial it back down more volume wise, go for a magnaflow on the axel back. The two paired together would be the right volume putting out only the best notes. Right now the stock cats are really eliminating a lot of the volume and I cant speak for certain on how loud it will be with just the res. My GLI is catless and very loud as a result of that. Im curious. I think starting in the mid pipe with a resonator is best.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

A dynomax VT might go well, I might go that route, especially if you do the testing first. 😉

It has a spring loaded baffle, so low load it's not supposed to drone, wide open, it's strait through.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

The two suggestions I got from the mechanic are Magnaflow 12219 or Vibrant 1103. So after the cats it’s going to be either of them and then straight with the dual exist that are nicely done I have to say. I can’t seem to have the option of posting pictures to show you, maybe because I just joined. Thanks for your help,very appreciated!


----------



## Laccos (Aug 10, 2019)

It must be really loud even with the stock cat then if the mechanic is suggesting a muffler in the mid pipe.

Ask them what they think about installing a Vibrant 1142 Ultra quiet resonator. IMO for a starting point especially when modifying your mid pipe, id throw a resonator in instead of a muffler there. You can make the exhaust note quieter later but killing the high frequency in the exhaust note is what will make the car sound good. You will not fix drone with a muffler either, this is high frequency, you need a resonator for that.

In your situation you have to choose significant volume decrease or removal of high frequency exhaust note (drone). Personally, id rebuild the axel back with twin mufflers to maintain the dual exhaust (even though its hidden) and throw one of the Vibrant 1142's in the mid pipe.

If you are dead set on the noise reduction, get the Magnaflow offering installed in the mid pipe. It will sound better than the Vibrant.


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

Any chance of pics or vid? Wanting to do exhaust work as well but want to hear what straight piped sounds like and 5hen just mid res or muff will sound like once you do the mod?


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

Elitef said:


> Any chance of pics or vid? Wanting to do exhaust work as well but want to hear what straight piped sounds like and 5hen just mid res or muff will sound like once you do the mod?


Straight piped... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLqL4feBMDM


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

I am filming everything so yes. But when I reply I can only write no other options for now. Btw that video of straight pipe does not do justice to the bad drone noise inside the cabin. I promess you. Should you want to hear ASAP the sound you can PM me your cell and i will gladly send you 3 videos, just resonator delete, resonator and muffler delete (straight after cats) and the result of tomorrow with the Magnaflow where the resonator was. Just the resonator delete was ok but still a bit soft, but no drone noise at all, it sounded great. I realize you have to keep either a muffler or resonator, they work together and you can’t get away removing both and having a nice sound at all RPMs, one only. I am testing and if tomorrow I’m not satisfied I’ll change the set up that’s it. Until the sound has a nice VR6 growl and no drone at all. Laccos, next is your suggestion if this doesn’t work out!


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Going back to resonator delete only. Putting back the original muffler. It was the best sounding exhaust. No drone at all and a nice more agressive sound.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

*Here you go. Videos*

All different options I did. 

https://youtu.be/C5O1K9UGO6M

https://youtu.be/AFq_gyz3R9I

https://youtu.be/WKAeBkk81ow

I will do a tunnel run with only the resonator delete and share to you guys.


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

Man, the muff and res delete sounds amazing.... I have a young kid tho so that wont be a route for me lol

So you went straight piped from res to stock suitcase muffler?




VRSIXMTL said:


> All different options I did.
> 
> https://youtu.be/C5O1K9UGO6M
> 
> ...


----------



## Laccos (Aug 10, 2019)

What did the muffler in the mid pipe sound like, or did you not do it?


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Laccos said:


> What did the muffler in the mid pipe sound like, or did you not do it?


 I did the muffler instead of the resonator and it barely did anything. It wasn’t the right thing to do and for that I’m not going to see the same guy again! You were right Laccos.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Elitef said:


> Man, the muff and res delete sounds amazing.... I have a young kid tho so that wont be a route for me lol
> 
> So you went straight piped from res to stock suitcase muffler?
> 
> ...


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Tunnel run, stock cats, resonator delete and stock muffler. 

https://youtu.be/wZBNST8FTqA


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Appointment taken for Eibach springs! Lowering this baby 1.8 in front and 1.6 in the rear. 3 weeks of long wait!


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

Any pics from under?



VRSIXMTL said:


> Elitef said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the muff and res delete sounds amazing.... I have a young kid tho so that wont be a route for me lol
> ...


----------



## FLIPSCOUT (Mar 19, 2008)

*AFE MACH Force Xp Cat Back System!*

Has anyone got on this and installed this yet?! Seems like this just came out recently. Besides the wookie pipe, I feel like this is the only aftermarket bolt on solution. I want as much grunt and growl as possible without ruining the in cabin noise with drone for long drives. This may be the solution but I feel that their videos aren't doing justice on selling it to me. I guess I'm spoiled with the AWE videos but I feel I need more sound vids, and longer ones. Cold start up, Cabin pulls, drive bys with no noise pollution etc..

https://afepower.com/afe-power-49-36426-mach-force-xp-3-304-stainless-steel-cat-back-exhaust-system#overview


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

FLIPSCOUT said:


> Has anyone got on this and installed this yet?! Seems like this just came out recently. Besides the wookie pipe, I feel like this is the only aftermarket bolt on solution. I want as much grunt and growl as possible without ruining the in cabin noise with drone for long drives. This may be the solution but I feel that their videos aren't doing justice on selling it to me. I guess I'm spoiled with the AWE videos but I feel I need more sound vids, and longer ones. Cold start up, Cabin pulls, drive bys with no noise pollution etc..
> 
> https://afepower.com/afe-power-49-36426-mach-force-xp-3-304-stainless-steel-cat-back-exhaust-system#overview


I agree this doesn’t sound great and I wouldn’t invest in this personally. Maybe the videos don’t get the true sound... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FLIPSCOUT said:


> Has anyone got on this and installed this yet?! Seems like this just came out recently. Besides the wookie pipe, I feel like this is the only aftermarket bolt on solution. I want as much grunt and growl as possible without ruining the in cabin noise with drone for long drives. This may be the solution but I feel that their videos aren't doing justice on selling it to me. I guess I'm spoiled with the AWE videos but I feel I need more sound vids, and longer ones. Cold start up, Cabin pulls, drive bys with no noise pollution etc..
> 
> https://afepower.com/afe-power-49-36426-mach-force-xp-3-304-stainless-steel-cat-back-exhaust-system#overview


Sounded decent to me, and the price isn't _too_ outrageous


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

FLIPSCOUT said:


> Has anyone got on this and installed this yet?! Seems like this just came out recently. Besides the wookie pipe, I feel like this is the only aftermarket bolt on solution. I want as much grunt and growl as possible without ruining the in cabin noise with drone for long drives. This may be the solution but I feel that their videos aren't doing justice on selling it to me. I guess I'm spoiled with the AWE videos but I feel I need more sound vids, and longer ones. Cold start up, Cabin pulls, drive bys with no noise pollution etc..
> 
> https://afepower.com/afe-power-49-36426-mach-force-xp-3-304-stainless-steel-cat-back-exhaust-system#overview


I ordered over labor day sale weekend for 20% off and free shipping. I don't have the vr6 but a 2021 atlas 2.0 and overall it's a pretty decent product. It's definitely 304 stainless, magnet doesn't stick. For anyone with a 2.0 you need to modify the connection to the rear downpipe section as the vr6 is a 70mm pipe and the 2.0 has a 65mm pipe, basically cut and lap join or weld on 3" to 65mm connector, you can find at ecstuning. 

I have a pair of Golf R's one with AWE and the other Milltek exhaust, with downpipe they were around $3,000/each and they sound nice for a 4 cylinder but they're loud and won't fit the Atlas style, I also have an mk5 r32 with milltek headers, hfc and a corsa rear muffler and it's loud but sounds great. Also won't fit the atlas

So how does the AFE sound? It's a subtle change in tone and depth, I don't have a sound clip but I'll try and make one over the coming weeks. There's also a bit of drone for the 2.0 around 2000 rpm on the highway say 60-65mph 8th gear with slight throttle input but I don't find it excessive and I'm not sure if that would happen in the 6. As the 6 in the atlas has a much better sound to begin this might just be a nice blend between quiet and a bit of sport sound. I'd say that the sound clips from AFE are probably pretty accurate for how the 6 would sound. 

Price wise wait till AFE runs another holiday sale and you can pick it up for around $600 which is a pretty decent deal.


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

FLIPSCOUT said:


> Has anyone got on this and installed this yet?! Seems like this just came out recently. Besides the wookie pipe, I feel like this is the only aftermarket bolt on solution. I want as much grunt and growl as possible without ruining the in cabin noise with drone for long drives. This may be the solution but I feel that their videos aren't doing justice on selling it to me. I guess I'm spoiled with the AWE videos but I feel I need more sound vids, and longer ones. Cold start up, Cabin pulls, drive bys with no noise pollution etc..
> 
> https://afepower.com/afe-power-49-36426-mach-force-xp-3-304-stainless-steel-cat-back-exhaust-system#overview


Just saw this. I am tempted, but can't pull the trigger right now. This is the type thing that I did to our Dodge Durango years ago. A simple bolt on solution with no cutting or anything else.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

GTINC said:


> You will not improve power or torque by modifying the exhaust system.


Debatable, the resonator restricts the diameter of the exhaust and the muffler dead ends making the exhaust flow through little holes to get to the tailpipe. So there is something to be gained albeit minimal, I've seen 5-7whp swapping this style out to a free flowing unit like a magnaflow on other cars.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

if changing the muffler/ exhaust, I would get one that has a central inlet and side outlets. All those bends in the AFE one don't look good. 


https://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1527_1032_1535_1110&products_id=1838&osCsid=687017ebabf7a55c9d139dcbf835320f


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> if changing the muffler/ exhaust, I would get one that has a central inlet and side outlets. All those bends in the AFE one don't look good.
> 
> 
> https://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1527_1032_1535_1110&products_id=1838&osCsid=687017ebabf7a55c9d139dcbf835320f


If I was to buy something thats a good idea, but I had plenty of spare parts in my garage and a muffler reminiscent of my MK3 VR days so I slapped it on and dumped exit behind passenger side “tip”. Subtle but you can hear the VR chewbacca burble.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just make sure you dump it as close to the back as you can. Don't want exhaust accumulating under the car when idling.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> just make sure you dump it as close to the back as you can. Don't want exhaust accumulating under the car when idling.


It dumps in the same spot as stock but about an inch lower, I painted it black so it blends right in. Granted I don't like the stock spot either and would like to eventually go out the back with it. 

But so far for a 45min project it gets the job done. I had some 3" OD exhaust tubing with a 2.8" inner diameter which is close to the stock piping 2.7" outer diameter so its a simple slip fit and weld it up, reused the passenger side muffler hanger as well.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Just in case someone wants to know how small the resonator necks down inside:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> if changing the muffler/ exhaust, I would get one that has a central inlet and side outlets. All those bends in the AFE one don't look good.
> 
> 
> https://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1527_1032_1535_1110&products_id=1838&osCsid=687017ebabf7a55c9d139dcbf835320f


Gonna take some of that idea to remake the rear section, I found this unit that should work pretty well:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

If someone wants to delete the resonator restriction on the cheap, its easy enough to remove it, slap a straight pipe in its place and buzz it back together.

Cut the top off and cut the pipe thats welded to the middle bend it a little and comes right out.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you didn't really improve anything flow wise. you just removed some baffling.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> you didn't really improve anything flow wise. you just removed some baffling.


Perhaps you missed the other updates? Replacing the restricted resonator with straight pipe and the plugged muffler with a free flowing one certainly improved flow. Getting better than stock MPG cruising at 85-90 MPH reinforces the improvement.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

How is the muffler plugged? That fender washer looking thing does not plug it. There is plenty of surface area around it and into the tube through perforations. As to the resonator, how are they restricted???


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

That sounds awesome! Well done!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> How is the muffler plugged? That fender washer looking thing does not plug it. There is plenty of surface area around it and into the tube through perforations. As to the resonator, how are they restricted???


Please share your mods as apparently you did it better, I’m welcome to suggestions that get better results. In my experience anytime you make a gas change direction you create a restriction. Even an open pipe bend creates a restriction, the more bends you get rid of better the results. But if you have proof otherwise I’m all ears! I’m sure you’re aware that previous models with the 3.6L showed decent gains replacing similar exhaust components. Even my little 2L Golf R had gains from replacing the restrictive stock exhaust. But perhaps AWE did it all wrong and I should reinstall the stock exhaust?


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

Part of the combustion cycle involves the pistons pushing spent exhaust gas out of the chamber before filling back up with fresh air/fuel mixture, but because the elapsed amount of time this takes is short, exhaust gasses would move very slowly if not for other forces pulling the gas through. Today’s modern combustion engines also use sound waves to help evacuate the combustion chamber and move the exhaust down through the pipes and out of the muffler, and this action relies heavily on the resonator. By tuning the pulses of exhaust gas to work together, it creates stronger waves of exhaust that vacuum the gas out more quickly.

It can go both ways. It’s an improvement in the case of the Atlas. The numbers I’ve seen point towards the length of the system, smaller systems seem to not perform as well, while large systems benefit.

Clean cuts looks great. That neck tells the story. I’m not sure how anyone could question restriction after seeing that. That motor is much happier and going to live longer now...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Sorry, I have nothing to prove. Without flow bench testing and engine dyno testing you have no idea what the results are. What I CAN definitively say is that just a straight, short, wide open path is NOT the solution to more power and engine longevity for a naturally aspirated engine. Read the below for some insight on the subject. You are messing with the exhaust's resonance and assuming any is a bad thing.









Exhaust Header Theory and Proper Exhaust Tuning


In order to explain the effect of exhaust tuning on performance, let’s take a quick look at the 4-stroke engine cycle. The first step in the 4-stroke process is the intake stroke. With the intake valve open, the piston travels down the cylinder pulling a fresh air and fuel mixture into the...




burnsstainless.com




.

As one can see, there are two main phenomenon occurring in the exhaust, gas particle flow and pressure wave propagation. The objective of the exhaust is to remove as many gas particles as possible during the exhaust stroke. The proper handling of the pressure waves in the exhaust can help us to this end, and even help us “supercharge” the engine.

As the exhaust pressure wave arrives at the end of the exhaust pipe, part of the wave is reflected back towards the cylinder as a negative pressure (or vacuum) wave. This negative wave, if timed properly to arrive at the cylinder during the overlap period can help scavenge the residual exhaust gases in the cylinder and also can initiate the flow of intake charge into the cylinder. Since the pressure waves travel at near the speed of sound, the timing of the negative wave can be controlled by the primary pipe length for a particular rpm.

The strength of the wave reflection is based on the area change compared to the area of the originating pipe. A large area change such as the end of a pipe will produce a strong reflection, whereas a smaller area change, as occurs in a collector, will produce a less-strong wave. A 2-1 collector will have a smaller area change than a 4-1 collector producing a weaker pressure wave. Also, a merge collector will have a smaller area change than a standard formed collector producing a weaker wave.

So, the trick to proper exhaust tuning is to tune an exhaust system is produce a negative wave of the proper strength timed to occur at cylinder overlap.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

MK6-JET-SKI said:


> It can go both ways. It’s an improvement in the case of the Atlas. The numbers I’ve seen point towards the length of the system, smaller systems seem to not perform as well, while large systems benefit.


Please elaborate on the numbers you have seen for the Atlas showing an improvement. Not saying they don't exist, but I have not seen them and am curious.


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

I work for a turbo manufacturer here SoCal... I’m in the Industrial, military and aviation branch of our company as a technician... We also have a performance automotive branch, in which my friend holds an engineering position... This gives us access to a Dino... 

I have the 2.0, so I’m speaking about that... 

And yes sound waves, you must understand that these vehicles and there admissions are regulated causing the engineers to do things they don’t want to do to the vehicles or just might be the healthiest...

I have a question... I’m assuming you have the VR6... When you floor it and it gets up into the high rpm, when you let off does it stay in the high rpm range for a couple seconds before dropping???


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

First off, I was never questioning your credentials. I see you have access to a Dino [sic]. Any results you post would only be applicable to the 2.0T which do not translate to the VR6, not only a different engine, but vastly different exhaust needs. As I said, my statements apply to a naturally aspirated engine. Yes, I have the VR6. It also has both drive by wire. The gas pedal response time to engine RPM is practically irrelevant when trying to use it to show exhaust benefits.


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

So when a motor abruptly drops in RPM it creates a burst of carbon, Depending upon the vehicle they also choke out the exhaust... This negates the sound waves that we’re talking about... Something I see daily... 

VW does this better then anyone... Those articles usually have a agenda to selling something... In no way is this to offend but what allows to make these statement, just curious and once again no offense intended...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

All good. Hey, I am all for any exhaust modifications for better sound. But just don't assume you are making more hp as a result.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> Sorry, I have nothing to prove. Without flow bench testing and engine dyno testing you have no idea what the results are. What I CAN definitively say is that just a straight, short, wide open path is NOT the solution to more power and engine longevity for a naturally aspirated engine. Read the below for some insight on the subject. You are messing with the exhaust's resonance and assuming any is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its been shown since at least 1995 that less restrictive exhaust perform on VR6's, just because the engine is in an Atlas now doesn't make it any different. 

Your link is all well and good except that it's in no way referencing a stock exhaust system. If you have a properly designed header and collector then yes you can make more than a straight pipe, however in our case with stock manifolds and cats in place that really doesn't pertain. Lets be real, the stock resonator and muffler does nothing more than reduce NVH for the average consumer. 

No offense but it kinda sounds like you are harping the "engines need backpressure" wife's tail. In every single case I've relieved backpressure I've made more power.



speed51133! said:


> All good. Hey, I am all for any exhaust modifications for better sound. But just don't assume you are making more hp as a result.


I've tuned hundreds of cars, have access to multiple dynos and have yet to see a more restricted exhaust make more power. That said, could really care less about the power in this case as its a basically stock daily with no tuning currently available and I have other vehicles for high horsepower. However, I don't like silent vehicles either and if its more efficient as a result of hearing some sound I'll take it.


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

skydaman said:


>


Hey man I’ve been following your exhaust progression. Where in the process is this video from? Sounds amazing.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

JKaruzas said:


> Hey man I’ve been following your exhaust progression. Where in the process is this video from? Sounds amazing.


That was the first version with 3" muffler and resonator deleted. I'm going to go back to that setup soon as the dual exit muffler setup is too quiet.


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

skydaman said:


> That was the first version with 3" muffler and resonator deleted. I'm going to go back to that setup soon as the dual exit muffler setup is too quiet.


Thanks for the info. I am looking. for just a _little_ more sound from the exhaust. I'm not super impressed by the resonator delete / wookie pipe - sounds too raspy for me at high RPMs. Would swapping the stock resonator out for a Vibrant Ultra Quiet resonator make much of a difference at all? I can't seem to find anyone that's done that. I feel like it would give it a little more rumble but avoid the raspiness of the deleted resonator.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

JKaruzas said:


> Thanks for the info. I am looking. for just a _little_ more sound from the exhaust. I'm not super impressed by the resonator delete / wookie pipe - sounds too raspy for me at high RPMs. Would swapping the stock resonator out for a Vibrant Ultra Quiet resonator make much of a difference at all? I can't seem to find anyone that's done that. I feel like it would give it a little more rumble but avoid the raspiness of the deleted resonator.


I did that for a bit and its now on a friends Atlas, the vibrant did tame it down a tad.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

JKaruzas said:


> Thanks for the info. I am looking. for just a _little_ more sound from the exhaust. I'm not super impressed by the resonator delete / wookie pipe - sounds too raspy for me at high RPMs. Would swapping the stock resonator out for a Vibrant Ultra Quiet resonator make much of a difference at all? I can't seem to find anyone that's done that. I feel like it would give it a little more rumble but avoid the raspiness of the deleted resonator.


I have the ECS resonator delete pipe and I find that it really only adds sound at large throttle openings and lower RPMs; once you get up in the rev range (no matter throttle position), it sounds pretty close to stock. I have not noticed any "rasp."


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

I just cut off the suitcase muffler and drop close to 60 pounds I love the sound. A resonator delete in a muffler both do the same thing which is typically muffle the sound.

however the muffler typically is the most restraining plus the weight loss is great.

Sound sounds like the VR6 should


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

bigjoebh said:


> Hey everyone I'm looking for a intake and possibly some kind of exhaust modification. I'm looking to get a little more life out of the motor. I would love to here the vr6 motor!











cai & exhaust delete from the inside







youtube.com





This is my mid muffler delete and AFE dry filter CAI...











bigjoebh said:


> Hey everyone I'm looking for a intake and possibly some kind of exhaust modification. I'm looking to get a little more life out of the motor. I would love to here the vr6 motor!


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> I just cut off the suitcase muffler and drop close to 60 pounds I love the sound. A resonator delete in a muffler both do the same thing which is typically muffle the sound.
> 
> however the muffler typically is the most restraining plus the weight loss is great.
> 
> Sound sounds like the VR6 should


Any sound video with just the suitcase delete?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> Any sound video with just the suitcase delete?


Ya I’ll get this weekend. I also owe an ESC and HORN video too lol


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Ya I’ll get this weekend. I also owe an ESC and HORN video too lol


Is the suitcase delete comparable in sound and volume to the wookie pipe mod?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> Is the suitcase delete comparable in sound and volume to the wookie pipe mod?


You will get a variance of opinions all the way around. So I’ll give you mine based off building 3 trophy trucks, 3 race cars, and owning 25 modded cars.

So it’s your descresion 

just do a Google search on resonator vs muffler and you will find they both do very similar things which is reduce the sound. On Our atlases they do both since the VR6 engine is the baseline for even the Audi engines. It can produce a huge amount of noise if wanted.
VW built the atlas and CS to be a family hauler. That being said it has 2 noise reducers to give a tamed sounding engine.

IMO the muffler (suitcase) is the most restrictive due to the way it’s designed. A lot of chambers and noise cancelling

resonator delete is typically exactly what it says.. gets rid of resonating sounds and droning.

however the muffler weighs the most.

so here is your otptions, again dont flame me, these are only my opinions:

1. delete resonator keep muffler: gets more growl, slightly increases flow, slightly decreases weight and produces little. I no drone. but costs you: pipe plus install

2. delete muffler keep resonator: gets close to the same growl but creates more flow = slight bump in HP and greatly reduced weight. No drone
Costs: cutting muffler and optional piping if you want

3. Delete muffler and resonator: gets the most amount of growl and increases flow tremendously but could increase drone a good deal and the popping noises you hear (back suck from flow) increase HP the most, but at the cost of droning
Costs: piping

4. Delete resonator but add a high flow muffler. Similar to option 1 but with more flow. Sounds like option 2, incresed flow, slight bump in HP and slight reduce of weight. Shouldn’t drone and sounds good. 
Costs: piping and high flow muffler
(This to me is near to option 2 without the added costs)
There is a user here Skydaman that has done this option and getting a lot more MPG than I am

hope that helps


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Here is a video I found.. 





sorry I had chores this weekend and couldnt bypass them.. LOL


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Here is a video I found..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what setup is in that video?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Dunno.. but I think AFE I take and muffler delete and that’s it. Very similar to mine with the exception of the ECS intake


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Dunno.. but I think AFE I take and muffler delete and that’s it. Very similar to mine with the exception of the ECS intake


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Does your setup drone on the highway or does it calm down like in the Smith VW wookie pipe video?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> Does your setup drone on the highway or does it calm down like in the Smith VW wookie pipe video?


I don’t get any droning at all.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

The intake is almost louder than the exhaust under acceleration. Ya mine has a little resonance around 1800RPM in 3-4th, but once at speed in 8th its pretty quiet.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Vr6 roooooommmmmmm


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Vr6 roooooommmmmmm
> 
> That’s so beautiful.... I’m going to need to stop looking at your atlas. My wife is going to kill me if I spend any more money
> 
> ...


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Hahaha.. wait till I show you guys the lowering! It’s coming soon.. sorry for making you all spend money.. but going to be worth it!

And reign, your wife will love it when all the othe wives/moms get jealous


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

For all the cool kids:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

looks like you cut the rear valance? Was that made custom?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> looks like you cut the rear valance? Was that made custom?


I don’t think I understand the question. Cutting the rear was part, but do you not see the video and pics of the custom piping, welding, and tips?

sorry I just didn’t understand the question.
Here is a deeper view


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Hahaha.. wait till I show you guys the lowering! It’s coming soon.. sorry for making you all spend money.. but going to be worth it!
> 
> And reign, your wife will love it when all the othe wives/moms get jealous


You pulled it off nicely! I'm still debating doing a single tip thru bumper since I already have muffler dumping on passenger side, be easy to kick it out the bumper. 

Good thing is you can do a LOT of Atlas mods and still not reach the price of a Kia! 

Lowering is a great mod, I like being able to drive the Atlas like a GTI.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> You pulled it off nicely! I'm still debating doing a single tip thru bumper since I already have muffler dumping on passenger side, be easy to kick it out the bumper.
> 
> Good thing is you can do a LOT of Atlas mods and still not reach the price of a Kia!
> 
> Lowering is a great mod, I like being able to drive the Atlas like a GTI.


Thanks.. I looked at going through the fake exhaust, however they have made it impssobile by hiding sensors and frame material + tow hitch.. if you get this done, show me 

As for Kia..people say it’s nicer, but really not modifiable. Also looks ugly woth 22” and no suspension quite yet.. IMO it appeals to different crowds.. it’s more as luxury than sporty.. I would put our CS’s closer to an Audi Q7 or Q8


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Thanks.. I looked at going through the fake exhaust, however they have made it impssobile by hiding sensors and frame material + tow hitch.. if you get this done, show me
> 
> As for Kia..people say it’s nicer, but really not modifiable. Also looks ugly woth 22” and no suspension quite yet.. IMO it appeals to different crowds.. it’s more as luxury than sporty.. I would put our CS’s closer to an Audi Q7 or Q8


Probably not out the fake tip, but just out from under the bumper. I was eyeing deleting the forward resonators and post cats too.

Ya I didnt think the Kia was any nicer at $55k, just like I didnt find the Q7/8 to be worth $70k. If Audi had a comparable sized vehicle then I may consider it but the Q8 is even smaller and the Q7 isnt big enough.


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> For all the cool kids:


Any sound vids from inside the cab?
Also do you think if I just cut the rear suitcase off and left the pipe length as is that it would echo under the car? Asking because I want to be able to put the muffler back on easily if I don’t like it


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

GTINC said:


> You will not improve power or torque by modifying the exhaust system.


The Atlas exhaust or any exhaust? Regardless, not sure how you can justify this comment. The internal combustion engine is basically a breathing machine. Hence, any mods good or bad to intake and/or exhaust has to potential to positively or negatively impact horsepower and torque.

As usual, the impact is determined by the effort given. Extreme results can only come by extreme efforts - never by token or half-assed efforts.

But most here seem only interested in sound quality. I'd much prefer to read and watch those enthusiasts interested first and foremost in tuning the exhaust for performance including mpg. IOW, I'm more interested in improved efficiencies with little regard to sound quality.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

ToadStool said:


> The Atlas exhaust or any exhaust? Regardless, not sure how you can justify this comment. The internal combustion engine is basically a breathing machine. Hence, any mods good or bad to intake and/or exhaust has to potential to positively or negatively impact horsepower and torque.
> 
> As usual, the impact is determined by the effort given. Extreme results can only come by extreme efforts - never by token or half-assed efforts.
> 
> But most here seem only interested in sound quality. I'd much prefer to read and watch those enthusiasts interested first and foremost in tuning the exhaust for performance including mpg. IOW, I'm more interested in improved efficiencies with little regard to sound quality.


agreed toadstool,

I care less about sound and more about performance. Also don’t want to get into if this does/doesn’t improve torque.. just go do your own research.

if You don’t want to mod.. don’t.. if you do, then go.. it your atlas at the end of the day.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> Any sound vids from inside the cab?
> Also do you think if I just cut the rear suitcase off and left the pipe length as is that it would echo under the car? Asking because I want to be able to put the muffler back on easily if I don’t like it


I’ll try to get a sound clip of inside.. also the answer is yes.. easily welded or clamped back on if you don’t like it.

echo.. I think you mean drone.. I don’t have any drone at all.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> agreed toadstool,
> 
> I care less about sound and more about performance. Also don’t want to get into if this does/doesn’t improve torque.. just go do your own research.
> 
> if You don’t want to mod.. don’t.. if you do, then go.. it your atlas at the end of the day.


Thanks for the note and BTW, your exhaust sounds nice up on the rack. I'm sure it's somewhere in this thread but can you tell me the I.D. and O.D. of the stock exhaust pipe? Is it the same size before and after the resonator?

Thx

Oh, I forgot the most important question. Would you mind sharing your thoughts on the performance differences of the exhaust you installed? Seat-of-the-pants, etc?


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Tunnel run - Resonator delete & muffler delete VW Atlas VR6


Tunnel run. Sounds amazing but the drone noise inside is not perceptible on video and is terrible. Had to go back to only resonator delete which sounded less...




youtube.com





Resonator and muffler delete. Sounds great but the drone noise was too hard, went back to only resonator delete. 

I think with a CAI + resonator delete it should be a good combo. 

Any of you has done it already? Any vids?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

I just took a video and will post shortly.. 

You guys tell me.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

ToadStool said:


> Thanks for the note and BTW, your exhaust sounds nice up on the rack. I'm sure it's somewhere in this thread but can you tell me the I.D. and O.D. of the stock exhaust pipe? Is it the same size before and after the resonator?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Oh, I forgot the most important question. Would you mind sharing your thoughts on the performance differences of the exhaust you installed? Seat-of-the-pants, etc?


It’s 2.25 from cats Into resonator and 2.25 from out all the way.. then my tips are 3.75 with a total width of 7.75 which matches the lower valance cut out.. 

I stepped up to 2.5 since that is all the piping I had.. also really hard finding matching tips in 2.25.. seems like everyone has one side but not the other.. go figure.. 

So I didn’t install any exhaust.. just cut the suitcase out and saved ~50 lbs.. keep the stock resonator .. as for which one will give the most performance, just have to decide.. like I wrote before.. they are both doing similar things.. I think @skydaman sis both a resonator and muffler.. he is getting great performance and nearly 28-32 mags on v6.. you’ll see in my video when I post .. max I can get is 26 woth v6 but it’s because I have a heavy foot lol


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Ok friends.. here is 1st video.. done on normal mode.
Vr6 cross sport stock resonator and muffler delete with custom piping for tips. From dead stop to 60 mph

sorry it sounded distracting.. this area is a Y on to a back road where you can get an accident so didn’t really step on it as hard as I wanted to go to watch out for that traffic lol









Atlas cross sport vr6 stock resonator muffler suitcase delete with custom pipes







youtube.com


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

2nd video.. this is from 20 mph.. you can here the I take and the resonator with custom piping .. 

Where you here the muffler delete and I take is in the main power and from 2k-4K rpm 









Atlas cross sport vr6 stock resonator with muffler delete 2







youtube.com


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks Frstrtdmac! Very helpful, I’m going to delete my suitcase this week


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> Thanks Frstrtdmac! Very helpful, I’m going to delete my suitcase this week


Just here to help.. everyone has their own journey.. just trying to give people options 

your welcome @JimmyWayne!


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> It’s 2.25 from cats Into resonator and 2.25 from out all the way.. then my tips are 3.75 with a total width of 7.75 which matches the lower valance cut out..
> 
> I stepped up to 2.5 since that is all the piping I had.. also really hard finding matching tips in 2.25.. seems like everyone has one side but not the other.. go figure..
> 
> So I didn’t install any exhaust.. just cut the suitcase out and saved ~50 lbs.. keep the stock resonator .. as for which one will give the most performance, just have to decide.. like I wrote before.. they are both doing similar things.. I think @skydaman sis both a resonator and muffler.. he is getting great performance and nearly 28-32 mags on v6.. you’ll see in my video when I post .. max I can get is 26 woth v6 but it’s because I have a heavy foot lol


Thanks and very nice videos. It sounds good and looks good too. That's the most mature sounding Atlas exhaust I've yet heard. Almost sounds like a small V8. I'm most interested in performance / mpg from an altered exhaust but obviously the sound is a derivative of any exhaust alteration that we also must be satisfied with. If 26 - 32 mpg is a valid potential for the VR6, then that impies to me that efficiencies have taken a serious turn for the better. Have you done anything regarding air intake or elsewhere?

BTW, when you say 2.25", are you talking I.D. or O.D? When I crawl underneath the Atlas, after the Y, the single exhaust seems bigger than 2.25". Almost looks like 3-inch diameter to me.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

ToadStool said:


> Thanks and very nice videos. It sounds good and looks good too. That's the most mature sounding Atlas exhaust I've yet heard. Almost sounds like a small V8. I'm most interested in performance / mpg from an altered exhaust but obviously the sound is a derivative of any exhaust alteration that we also must be satisfied with. If 26 - 32 mpg is a valid potential for the VR6, then that impies to me that efficiencies have taken a serious turn for the better. Have you done anything regarding air intake or elsewhere?
> 
> BTW, when you say 2.25", are you talking I.D. or O.D? When I crawl underneath the Atlas, after the Y, the single exhaust seems bigger than 2.25". Almost looks like 3-inch diameter to me.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.


I believe stock is just over 2.75" resonator back to muffler, when I removed the stock stuff it was a nice slip fit to 3" and weld it overlapping. I believe he split the stock pipe into dual 2.25. 

25-27MPG is certainly achievable with a few mods.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

ToadStool said:


> Thanks and very nice videos. It sounds good and looks good too. That's the most mature sounding Atlas exhaust I've yet heard. Almost sounds like a small V8. I'm most interested in performance / mpg from an altered exhaust but obviously the sound is a derivative of any exhaust alteration that we also must be satisfied with. If 26 - 32 mpg is a valid potential for the VR6, then that impies to me that efficiencies have taken a serious turn for the better. Have you done anything regarding air intake or elsewhere?
> 
> BTW, when you say 2.25", are you talking I.D. or O.D? When I crawl underneath the Atlas, after the Y, the single exhaust seems bigger than 2.25". Almost looks like 3-inch diameter to me.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.


Thank you so much.. for me I can’t get into the 30’s .. max was 26 with normal regular driving.. 

As for other mods, I have a ECS intake, forged 22” wheels weighing only 19lbs, and OBDeleven with some throttle adjustments.. that’s it.

As for where I cut the muffler off the back.. the OD was 2.5 I believe.. honestly now I can’t Remeber. I tried to find a Y pipe, but everyone around locally was out of the tubing, so I made my own.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> I believe stock is just over 2.75" resonator back to muffler, when I removed the stock stuff it was a nice slip fit to 3" and weld it overlapping. I believe he split the stock pipe into dual 2.25.
> 
> 25-27MPG is certainly achievable with a few mods.


Actually i think I split them into dual 2.75 cause the tips had an OD of the same..


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Tunnel run - Resonator delete & muffler delete VW Atlas VR6
> 
> 
> Tunnel run. Sounds amazing but the drone noise inside is not perceptible on video and is terrible. Had to go back to only resonator delete which sounded less...
> ...


Glad you shared this because I was thinking of doing the same! My wife would not be too happy if I did. 

I just did resonator delete and I might say, it sounds nice without compromising cabin noise. She actually has not said anything, YET! Haha here is a clip of start up! It is fun again! Don't have any clips of it moving though but I hear a deep rumble when accelerating inside the cabin now. Not annoying either, perfect for wifey and kids

Start up





Stationary Revs





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Thank you so much.. for me I can’t get into the 30’s .. max was 26 with normal regular driving..
> 
> As for other mods, I have a ECS intake, forged 22” wheels weighing only 19lbs, and OBDeleven with some throttle adjustments.. that’s it.
> 
> As for where I cut the muffler off the back.. the OD was 2.5 I believe.. honestly now I can’t Remeber. I tried to find a Y pipe, but everyone around locally was out of the tubing, so I made my own.


How do you like the ECS intake? Did it make a good difference? Sound/performance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

VRSIXMTL said:


> How do you like the ECS intake? Did it make a good difference? Sound/performance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya it sounds good.. I just cared about a bit more HP and MPG.. I don't really hear it much until I get on the Throttle..


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Thanks.. I looked at going through the fake exhaust, however they have made it impssobile by hiding sensors and frame material + tow hitch.. if you get this done, show me


I spent some time under the car and going out the fake exhaust tips is tough, especially because the liftgate sensors are right there as well. I decided to cut mine where you did and send it out the back. I'm amazed by how much quieter it is, mine is 3" from resonator to tip and its at least half as quiet as it was dumped in the stock location. The minor amount of resonance I had at low RPM is gone as well.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> I spent some time under the car and going out the fake exhaust tips is tough, especially because the liftgate sensors are right there as well. I decided to cut mine where you did and send it out the back. I'm amazed by how much quieter it is, mine is 3" from resonator to tip and its at least half as quiet as it was dumped in the stock location. The minor amount of resonance I had at low RPM is gone as well.


Ya same with me.. sucks they put all the sensors, wiring and tow.. 

So I guess you did a similar thing eh??  let’s see it!!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Ya same with me.. sucks they put all the sensors, wiring and tow..
> 
> So I guess you did a similar thing eh??  let’s see it!!


Ya they have two spots already recessed in the plastic ready to trim out, I didn't trim it out completely because one of the supports for the valence is right there and I had to zip tie one wire that runs across the valence but not a big deal. I just used some scrap 3" stainless bends I had to kick it out the back from my existing exhaust location for now, I need to put a tip on it and make it look pretty.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Ya they have two spots already recessed in the plastic ready to trim out, I didn't trim it out completely because one of the supports for the valence is right there and I had to zip tie one wire that runs across the valence but not a big deal. I just used some scrap 3" stainless bends I had to kick it out the back from my existing exhaust location for now, I need to put a tip on it and make it look pretty.


Nice!! Can’t wait to see.. FYI, best place to buy tips are CarID.. but be forewarned, they are non returnable. I bought the DT or different trend.

also another note, no one has stock.. and if you decide to go with tapered or offset tips, make sure you get the left and right ones.. I bought previous tips where they had left in stock but not the right.. then since it’s out of stock, they wouldn’t echange.. ya super lame.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

The other day I posted the following in the thread "What did you do to your Atlas today?"

"I installed a new ECS cold air intake system and took 'er for a couple of spins. I was kinda' embarassed with the noise actually. I mean the Cross Sport stock is nearly as quiet as an EV. But when I gave it some gas it growled like I just mod'ed the exhaust. Funny that way back when played with my intake on my 67 Camaro (inline 6 and 3-on-the-tree) or similar carburated vehicles, I'd only hear an air sucking / vacuum sound. Not sure why a cold air intake would generate a sound like a modified exhaust.

Anyway, I do like quieter vehicles unless it's a real beast. I'm more into improved performance / mpg's. So far seems promising but in a couple of days I'll be taking a 120 mile trip so we'll see. Best I had stock on same trip was 23.5 mpg and that was driving an avg of 70 mph, windows down, and tires 2 or 3 psi below the standard 36 psi. I also just had the tire inflated to 40 psi so I won't be able to attribute all gains to the cold air intake."

So per the above, last week I drove my wife to the airport 120 miles round trip and averaged 23.5 mpg with stock intake. After installing the ESC cold air intake, this morning I made the same trip to pick up my wife at the airport and according to the Atlas computer, I received 26.3 mpg. Traffic was much worse today with some real stop'n go gridlock more than once. And also things are a bit fuzzy since I also just had the slightly underinflated tires pumped up to 40 psi which certainly helps the cause.

Regardless, I'm quite pleased to see 26.3 mpg with speeds averaging about 75mph some windows down and stop'n go traffice on a vehicle that should be averaging 23 mpg at I think 55mph. Not bad. And yes, I'm a little surprised.

Still unsure why the growling sound.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Additional note. A week ago I made the trip while in the Eco mode while today I made the trip in the Normal mode. One reason I switched the trip to Normal was because immediately after installing the cold air intake, it really seemed like it was hunting to upshift quicker than usual and causing a hesitation and/or slight jerking motion or sputtering when hunting for next gear. Kinda' like a poorly tuned vehicle. The Normal mode eliminated that hesitating almost untuned motor sensation.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

In order to have meaningful discussions about mpgs and how a modification potentially impacts them, you need a lot more data than a single trip. It is more likely that with all the variables invovled you are just getting normal variations.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

KarstGeo said:


> In order to have meaningful discussions about mpgs and how a modification potentially impacts them, you need a lot more data than a single trip. It is more likely that with all the variables invovled you are just getting normal variations.


Ummmm, yeah, sure. I'll keep that in mind for my next tweak and seat-of-the-pants eval. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ToadStool said:


> Ummmm, yeah, sure. I'll keep that in mind for my next tweak and seat-of-the-pants eval. Thanks for the tip.


It's not a tip, it's how actual science/engineering works when you claim that you got a 2 mpg improvement on a single drive b/c you added an open intake...if it was that easy, VW would be doing it vs. scrounging for tenths of a mpg with the start/stop feature. BTW, the growling sound is a common induction noise from the VR configured motors and part of why folks want the open intake in the first place..noise.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

KarstGeo said:


> It's not a tip, it's how actual science/engineering works when you claim that you got a 2 mpg improvement on a single drive b/c you added an open intake...if it was that easy, VW would be doing it vs. scrounging for tenths of a mpg with the start/stop feature. BTW, the growling sound is a common induction noise from the VR configured motors and part of why folks want the open intake in the first place..noise.


Looks like I've done been schooled. Are you suggesting I keep my bush league observations in this casual forum to myself until maybe one day I'm able to meet your "actual science/engineering" standards? 

As for why a mfg'er makes certain decisions is completely outside my scope and perhaps yours too. 

Besides, if I took your admonishment seriously (I don't), sufficient tests and findings would require nothing short of a dynamometer because otherwise every road test would induce too many variables e.g. traffic, traffic lights, humidity, temperature, wind patterns, etc.

BTW, If I wasn't clear before, I'm just an enthusiast for my Atas Cross Sport like some-to-many others here and the last thing I intend to do in this or any forum is pretend to be some psuedo science-minded type. In fact, I put into this effort the exact amount I wanted and based on that and my limited findings I'm satisfied enough - albeit a bit surprised too as I suspect it may possibly be around 3+ mpg increase but I could be entirely wrong. 

Lastly, I can't speak for others but I'm rarely impressed when somebody pulls the erudite science/engineering card, especially in a casual forum like this. So please, stop acting silly.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Coming on a forum and saying "I got 2 mpg increase in mpgs form an intake" based on two drives...your'e gonna get the question, that's how forums work in case you are new to this and asking good questions/calling things out is well within the realm of what happens here. Let me ask you this. I put a full-splash shield on my Sportwagen shortly after purchase. I noted I was getting a few more mpgs on the ol' trip meter on my commute the next day. Did I really get a 2 mpg aero increase? Of course not. It was a fluke after I measured a few full tanks and hand-calc'd the numbers. I've put in more time here on this forum and others (The VW Atlas Forum where I moderate) as well as the FB Atlas Enthusiasts page as a moderator than about anyone around the Atlas world I figure. I hope you find other bits of my info, data, and advice and can use them as they are based on a ton of my personal time doing solid work and testing so others can benefit which is something I truly enjoy. You call it silly, I call it providing good info for helping other folks.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

KarstGeo said:


> Coming on a forum and saying "I got 2 mpg increase in mpgs form an intake" based on two drives...your'e gonna get the question, that's how forums work in case you are new to this and asking good questions/calling things out is well within the realm of what happens here. Let me ask you this. I put a full-splash shield on my Sportwagen shortly after purchase. I noted I was getting a few more mpgs on the ol' trip meter on my commute the next day. Did I really get a 2 mpg aero increase? Of course not. It was a fluke after I measured a few full tanks and hand-calc'd the numbers. I've put in more time here on this forum and others (The VW Atlas Forum where I moderate) as well as the FB Atlas Enthusiasts page as a moderator than about anyone around the Atlas world I figure. I hope you find other bits of my info, data, and advice and can use them as they are based on a ton of my personal time doing solid work and testing so others can benefit which is something I truly enjoy. You call it silly, I call it providing good info for helping other folks.


Stop flattering yourself. Implying until now you have been.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

LOL Toad, he said the same thing to me. It is what it is, I now have over 10k miles with better MPG than the 5k miles I logged before the mods.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

skydaman said:


> LOL Toad, he said the same thing to me. It is what it is, I now have over 10k miles with better MPG than the 5k miles I logged before the mods.


Can you post up your results/data? I'm not saying it can't happen, I'm saying you need a bit more than a few drives to know what the impact is.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

Toad...unfortunately forums always have "that guy" who is the self appointed know it all. Most of us just put those guys on ignore...

CAI (cold air intake) and a less restrictive exhaust, aka free flow, are the 2 most basic "performance" and often mileage improvements one can do to any car

While I don't intend to do any of these mods to my ACS I do have muscle/performance cars that have those mods and considerably more.

Manufacturers design & build cars to suit the largest segment of buyers which typically involves quiet operating and smooth ride. To do this they often leave HP on the table but again they want to build for the mass buyer. The aftermarket has always offered various performance parts for those who want to venture past stock and some of those products, like CAI and freer flowing exhaust systems do that and also improve mpg at the same time

IMHO while the cars electronic mpg display are good, my $.02 is just write down gallons used based on fill up and divide that into whatever miles driven between fill ups is to get a more accurate mpg. Do this over a few tanks and generally it is within 1.xx mpg so just do the "average" of that. This assumes your driving style is consistent (read speed) over the same mile distance previously recorded. You will certainly get better mpg at 65mph vs 80mph


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Ahh, the tried and true butt dyno. Always on the cutting edge of scientific research. I guess we can add the ecology testing procedure to the mix. BTW, humidity and temperature, traffic, ACCELERATION (not speed) are all factors.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

skydaman said:


> LOL Toad, he said the same thing to me. It is what it is, I now have over 10k miles with better MPG than the 5k miles I logged before the mods.


Nothing worse than encountering these wannabe psuedo-science-minded types in an otherwise pleasant forum who apparently are impressed with themselves and now they're mission is to impress others.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> Can you post up your results/data? I'm not saying it can't happen, I'm saying you need a bit more than a few drives to know what the impact is.


I did... that's the funny part, you said 9 months of commutes, multiple 1000+ mile road trips wasn't good enough data 🤣 

Personally I don't give a fart in the wind one way or another if you believe me or not, I don't even care about the MPG myself, its just a side effect of the mods that I noticed.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> Ahh, the tried and true butt dyno. Always on the cutting edge of scientific research. I guess we can add the ecology testing procedure to the mix. BTW, humidity and temperature, traffic, ACCELERATION (not speed) are all factors.


Really? Hmmmm, didn't I just say that above? I guess it reads so much better coming from your keyboard, eh?

You're right about the acceleration part. But you're wrong about the speed as wind resistance plays a significant role here.

If you're gonna' play the part, at least play it well.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

ToadStool said:


> Nothing worse than encountering these wannabe psuedo-science-minded types in an otherwise pleasant forum who apparently are impressed with themselves and now they're mission is to impress others.


For sure. I find it funny the same guys always speaking about theory never go out and do the mods themselves, but at the same time tell the guys with the mods they don't work. Really is quite the experience sometimes 🤣


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

skydaman said:


> For sure. I find it funny the same guys always speaking about theory never go out and do the mods themselves, but at the same time tell the guys with the mods they don't work. Really is quite the experience sometimes 🤣


Indeed. Mr. Google has induced much damage to many.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

Chimera21 said:


> Toad...unfortunately forums always have "that guy" who is the self appointed know it all. Most of us just put those guys on ignore...
> 
> CAI (cold air intake) and a less restrictive exhaust, aka free flow, are the 2 most basic "performance" and often mileage improvements one can do to any car
> 
> ...


Thanks for share, Chimera and I'm in whole agreement with you. As for your last statement, I agree there too but it's just not that important to me. The on-board computer whether calibrated well or not is a good enough benchmark for me - so long as it's consistant anyway.  

On to more pleasant thoughts. What do you think of your ACS's overall performance? 

Me, I've owned about 36 cars in my life time and my favorite overall performer was a 2000 BMW M5 with DINAN options including CAI and exhaust (one of the best I've ever heard) and produced about 475hp. Believe or not, I'm pretty sure my 2nd favorite is the ACS. No, it's not a screamer but it never seems to disappoint but rather always nicely surprises me. Especially given its size and weight. I don't hesitate to call it nimble and quick - within reason of course. Not to mention that it's one of the best looking vehicles I've seen on the road. Which is also important to me as there are some very ugly vehicles out there.

Anyway, would love to get your thoughts.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

ToadStool said:


> What do you think of your ACS's overall performance?


I have the V6, 4-motion. For me it's "performance" is good for a all around SUV. It gets out of its own way, seems to have a nimble feel in canyons and is comfortable to drive. Its basically my beater that lives outside as my garage keeps my hobby, muscle cars. Regarding those I am more about brute HP and canyon carving so there is really no comparison to the Atlas.

This thread, and other performance mod ones for Atlas are just for me to see what some are doing. Not my thing for it but do whatever you want with your ride and enjoy it

I am not offended having to push a button to disable start stop, don't care about the sound of the horn, could care less if the turn signal is LED or not which seem to matter to some....but again each to their own


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

Chimera21 said:


> I have the V6, 4-motion. For me it's "performance" is good for a all around SUV. It gets out of its own way, seems to have a nimble feel in canyons and is comfortable to drive. Its basically my beater that lives outside as my garage keeps my hobby, muscle cars. Regarding those I am more about brute HP and canyon carving so there is really no comparison to the Atlas.
> 
> This thread, and other performance mod ones for Atlas are just for me to see what some are doing. Not my thing for it but do whatever you want with your ride and enjoy it
> 
> I am not offended having to push a button to disable start stop, don't care about the sound of the horn, could care less if the turn signal is LED or not which seem to matter to some....but again each to their own


Yes, I too have the V6 and 4-motion. Just behind my hous I've got an 8 mile long mountain backroad with many tight S-curves, etc to get me to a little town at the other end. I really can't believe how easily it handles these curves and I'm barely slowing down as I enter them. Very impressive.

This is my primary vehicle and since we just gave our college son my wife's car, it's now my wife's primary vehicle too and it's killing me as she's already put 3 times more miles on it than I have.

I don't plan to do much with it but I'd love to squeeze some more mpg's out of it since around town it seems a bit disappointing. I'm all for improved efficiencies and if I pick up some hp along the way I won't complain. But it's not a speed racer nor a serious off-road SUV. I just see it as a moderately refined street SUV that serves its purpose well and with some style.

BTW, prior to this little experiment I was rather skeptical about CAI improvements under normal driving conditions.

-----------------------------
I should mention that last week I test drove a 2021 Ford Bronco Wildcat. I'd been researching Broncos for the past month and almost placed my order for one and my local dealership had one on the lot. They call it a manniquin because it's not for sale but for test drives. It was almost fully loaded at $57k msrp with the Marine grade vinyl seats, power everything. Now that seemed like a serious off-road SUV with plenty of low-end torque, sasquatch off-road pkg, 35" tires, etc and looks rather nice. Funny it was in the cyber orange which I like or thought I liked. With my sunglasses on it was a beautiful butterscotch. But when I took my sunglasses off it was actually a deep yellow which I did not care for. But I've no intention of driving any vehicle off road so it's hard to justify the price, so I'll most likely pass on the Bronco. Not to mention they informed me that with 163,000 orders in I most likely would not take posession until Dec 2022.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Chimera21 said:


> I have the V6, 4-motion. For me it's "performance" is good for a all around SUV. It gets out of its own way, seems to have a nimble feel in canyons and is comfortable to drive. Its basically my beater that lives outside as my garage keeps my hobby, muscle cars. Regarding those I am more about brute HP and canyon carving so there is really no comparison to the Atlas.
> 
> This thread, and other performance mod ones for Atlas are just for me to see what some are doing. Not my thing for it but do whatever you want with your ride and enjoy it
> 
> I am not offended having to push a button to disable start stop, don't care about the sound of the horn, could care less if the turn signal is LED or not which seem to matter to some....but again each to their own


Same here, the daily's sit outside so the fun toys can stay in the garage. Atlas sold me as being the cheapest with a usable third row, if it has a few faults being $10k+ cheaper than the competition so be it. 




ToadStool said:


> It was almost fully loaded at $57k msrp with the Marine grade vinyl seats


Wait, $57k for vinyl seats! 🤣


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

skydaman said:


> For sure. I find it funny the same guys always speaking about theory never go out and do the mods themselves, but at the same time tell the guys with the mods they don't work. Really is quite the experience sometimes 🤣


Yeah, I dabble in another industry where this attitude runs rampant. I think the more commonly known term for these types is paper tiger.


skydaman said:


> Same here, the daily's sit outside so the fun toys can stay in the garage. Atlas sold me as being the cheapest with a usable third row, if it has a few faults being $10k+ cheaper than the competition so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said anything about vinyl seats? I said marine-grade vinyl seats.  Not sure exactly what that means since I'm not a boater but they were nice and stout and seemingly durable/long wearing, thick, tough, etc. It was a soft top which was hard to believe at the $57k msrp but presumably the marine-grade vinyl was for waterproofing. I liked 'em. My only experience is with leather or in the case of the Atlas, leatherette?, but I wouldn't hesitate to get the marine-grade option. It was also a nice light colored two-tone.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

ToadStool said:


> Yeah, I dabble in another industry where this attitude runs rampant. I think the more commonly known term for these types is paper tiger.
> 
> 
> Who said anything about vinyl seats? I said marine-grade vinyl seats.  Not sure exactly what that means since I'm not a boater but they were nice and stout and seemingly durable/long wearing, thick, tough, etc. It was a soft top which was hard to believe at the $57k msrp but presumably the marine-grade vinyl was for waterproofing. I liked 'em. My only experience is with leather or in the case of the Atlas, leatherette?, but I wouldn't hesitate to get the marine-grade option. It was also a nice light colored two-tone.


Personally I refuse to buy a vehicle over $40k without ventilated seats of some sort, I feel like vinyl would have me sticking to it like duct tape in the sun. The SEL-P gets ventilated leather thankfully or it would have been off the list. I've had the leatherette on other models and it seemed closer to vinyl than leather to me, I preferred cloth in that scenario. 

Not sure too many owners will be dousing their new $57k ride often enough for the seats to be waterproof. That seems all too similar to the Jeep guys that will have a new jeep lifted on mud terrains but the undercarriage is spotlessly clean... why get a lift if no mud bruh?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Personally, I think AC seats are prone to failure, not terribly effective, and just another electronic that is not necessary.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> Personally, I think AC seats are prone to failure, not terribly effective, and just another electronic that is not necessary.


To each their own, some people still like manual windows too. The option certainly makes it more comfortable to me with no more back or ball sweat on road trips. Mine has been on since it left the dealer lot, while I haven't heard of one failing if it does perhaps the warranty will cover it, but if not I'll replace it, no biggie.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

skydaman said:


> To each their own, some people still like manual windows too. The option certainly makes it more comfortable to me with no more back or ball sweat on road trips. Mine has been on since it left the dealer lot, while I haven't heard of one failing if it does perhaps the warranty will cover it, but if not I'll replace it, no biggie.


Maybe in certain climates it's worth it. The cars I have sat in with it did not seem to really make that much of a difference. Heated seats though, are awesome.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> Maybe in certain climates it's worth it. The cars I have sat in with it did not seem to really make that much of a difference. Heated seats though, are awesome.


Road trips in 90+ degree heat, anything cooler is worth it! The heated steering wheel is my favorite on the cold days.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

ToadStool said:


> The other day I posted the following in the thread "What did you do to your Atlas today?"
> 
> "I installed a new ECS cold air intake system and took 'er for a couple of spins. I was kinda' embarassed with the noise actually. I mean the Cross Sport stock is nearly as quiet as an EV. But when I gave it some gas it growled like I just mod'ed the exhaust. Funny that way back when played with my intake on my 67 Camaro (inline 6 and 3-on-the-tree) or similar carburated vehicles, I'd only hear an air sucking / vacuum sound. Not sure why a cold air intake would generate a sound like a modified exhaust.
> 
> ...












2 weeks ago I installed my new ECS cold-air intake and supposed increased mpg. This weekend my wife and I did a whirlwind 1700 mile trip to help our son move into his new apt at his new university in Utah and while driving I-15 in Utah, I had my wife snap this pic of the 26.7 mpg (since start). For the 1700 mile round trip our speeds averaged anywhere from 80 - 95 mph and exceeded 100 mph a few times with the A/C on maybe 1/8th the entire trip since the weather was actually mild. Not to mention about 300 lbs. loading down the cargo area both ways. Driving over 90 mph and the mileage would drop about to about 22.5 mpg. Also, driving at 95 mph it felt like we were driving 60 mph.

26.8 mpg was the highest I saw it register during this trip. Prior to installing the CAI, the highest I'd seen it register was 23.5 mpg.

Additionally, since my in-laws lived in this area of Utah we've made this same trip about a dozen times before in various vehicles and none were quite as pleasant as with the Atlas Cross Sport. Although the ESC CAI generates noise under excelleration, it remains quiet as all git-out when cruising or even at a stop light. So quiet, it's much like an electric vehicle.

I was very pleased with my Atlas Cross Sport purchase 4 months ago and after this trip even more pleased. An excellent bang for the buck vehicle. Never really been a VW fan until now. I think VW knocked one out of the park with the Atlas Cross Sport.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice, I agree no complaints with the intake. Mine is a bit louder with a resonator delete and muffler mod, so louder when accelerating but still quiet when cruising.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

same here.. I did the muffler delete with CAI and no issues.. Im jealous your getting 26+ mugs  I maybe need to drive a bit slower.. lol


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Frstrtdmac said:


> same here.. I did the muffler delete with CAI and no issues.. Im jealous your getting 26+ mugs  I maybe need to drive a bit slower.. lol


You deleted the muffler not the resonator?
Have an audio clip?

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

Ordered and received the Floshine muffler, currently running on a resonator delete setup with the stock muffler. I wanted something a little bit louder so bought a "performance" muffler. Just worried that its gonna be to loud.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

hashamhk said:


> Ordered and received the Floshine muffler, currently running on a resonator delete setup with the stock muffler. I wanted something a little bit louder so bought a "performance" muffler. Just worried that its gonna be to loud.
> View attachment 116568


Yeah i want a high flow resonator from borla and a borla muffler. Interested to see how yours will sound keep us posted 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

chompa1422 said:


> Yeah i want a high flow resonator from borla and a borla muffler. Interested to see how yours will sound keep us posted
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


For sure, once I get everything installed I will post a video but may take a while though because I gotta find time to go to my guy to get it all welded on. 
I debated getting a Magnaflow muffler but went with this other brand because the price difference was like $90.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

You don't have to buy anything if you want it just a bit louder. As I experimented with exhausts I opened up the top of the stock muffler, cut out the perforated center section then welded the top back on. This allows the stock muffler to be free flowing, but still have a bit of muffling material on the sides.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

skydaman said:


> You don't have to buy anything if you want it just a bit louder. As I experimented with exhausts I opened up the top of the stock muffler, cut out the perforated center section then welded the top back on. This allows the stock muffler to be free flowing, but still have a bit of muffling material on the sides.


Sound clip?

I just don't like raspyness so I've had several cars with full exhaust and whenever I go on the cheaper side I'm never happy with the outcome i like that with borla I can barely hear it untill i i floor it

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

chompa1422 said:


> Sound clip?
> 
> I just don't like raspyness so I've had several cars with full exhaust and whenever I go on the cheaper side I'm never happy with the outcome i like that with borla I can barely hear it untill i i floor it
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


I didn't record all the variations, plus most don't come across correctly on a phone recording. I've done about 5 different exhaust setups and that's basically what the resonator delete and modded stock muffler sound like, zero drone or rasp, and doesnt get loud until you really get your foot in it. I think the modded stock muffler is actually a tad louder than the single in, dual out muffler I used on another setup but quieter than a straight thru 3" magnaflow.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

skydaman said:


> I didn't record all the variations, plus most don't come across correctly on a phone recording. I've done about 5 different exhaust setups and that's basically what the resonator delete and modded stock muffler sound like, zero drone or rasp, and doesnt get loud until you really get your foot in it. I think the modded stock muffler is actually a tad louder than the single in, dual out muffler I used on another setup but quieter than a straight thru 3" magnaflow.


Yeah i like the wookie sound but i want it a tad deeper and my old gti vr6 ith the Borla resonator helped 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD_TDI (Sep 14, 2021)

Working on an intake for the atlas. Open style with a 6 inch velocity stack and filter. The intake seals again the hood and once completed it will be painted black.


----------

